# Pro-Detailing: Custom Mustang Zaino Show-Car Prep (pic-heavy)



## Pro-detailing (Jul 6, 2006)

After another outrageously long delay between write-ups, we thought this one was worthy of the effort.

This client takes the cars to many shows and often lends it to magazines and sponsors who, shall we say, don't always take the best care of it.

Whilst not looking too bad at all the paint was starting to become marked and needed refreshing in time for todays photoshoot at Goodwood Motor Circuit.

We got the car yesterday morning and luckily it was fairly clean, not needing to be clayed.

Below, are a few shots indicative of the level of swirls present:




























The process was:

Wash with Z7
Dry with waffle towels
Mask-up with 3M 2328
Polish with Prometheus PS-207C On a Prometheus 5'' Waffle via Metabo Rotary for Metal
And PS-250 on a Pro-Detailing 4'' Combi-Pad via the PC.
3xZ2-Pro with Z-FX
Z6 
Z8

I wasn't going to bother with the carbon bonnet and bootlid because they were BAD, but I couldn't resist a 'test section' and seeing the result, dad and I agreed we simply had to do it, putting ourselves even more up against it time-wise.....

The bonnet just polished with Prometheus PS 207-C and refined with Prometheus PS250 on a 3M 6'' Finishing Waffle.










Dad cracking on with the pc...










The wheels were done with Zaino All-In-One and then given a Zaino Clear-Seal wipedown.

Tyres were treated with 2 coats of Z16 Perfect Tyre Gloss










After the polishing was complete, we treated the paint, carbon bonnet and bootlid with 3 coats of Zaino Z2-Pro, we mixed up 1 oz with 4 drops of Z-FX as by now, what little heat the sun had was diminishing fast.

Below, some bloke with no head using the Black&Decker to help the curing. Don't try this at home kids...!










I love everything about Zaino, but the way it brought the flake out in the House of Color ''Spanish Gold Candy'' paint was astonishing:










The interior was not at all bad, owing to the fact that the owner had kept it nice with his own Z-9 and Z-10, but it was done again anyway...










By now it was getting dark and we covered the car for the night, expecting a very heavy frost which duely arrived...

This morning we got the cover off and gave the car a quick Zaino Z-6 Wipe down and then applied a coat of Z-8 Grand Finale Spray-Seal.

Some afters:



























































































Now it was time for me to drive the car over to Goodwood, which is about 6 miles away, to meet the owner and photographer. The ammount of attention this car attracts is unbelievable - even two women with a combined aged of about 160 stopped and stared...

Here are a few I took 'on location' at Goodwood Motor Circuit. I hope to have some from the Pro snapper to add at a later date. It amazed me what lengths they go to for one shot; you may notice the infra-red remote flashes dotted about in some of the shots, allowing the photographer to light up parts of the car which are in the shade whilst retaining the shadow...






















































































































Thanks for reading - Nico and Normski :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:doublesho thats stunning

great results

_first _


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks amazing!

I used Z8 for the first time today, stunning product. Just got the Z2 to try now!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow! Time to get out a special smiley I think!










That is awesome, I just love the orange and the flake after the Zaino is wonderful, I knew it would be as soon as I saw the first pic.

Would love to see that in the flesh, top job gents.


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

i've just died and gone too heaven that is just one stunning car

and great work too lads


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Absolutely stunning work Nick/Norman and what a gorgeous machine.:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

> Prometheus PS 207-C and refined with Prometheus PS250


Whats this polish like and where is it available from?


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Gob smacked what a awesome looking car...love the colour..top job there fella...:thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow - that is some great correction right there. 

I love the Mustangs and I do like that colour combo as well. Brilliant work.:argie:


----------



## russell hayward (Apr 13, 2006)

Very nice looking car, had one for a while, shame it drove like a tractor, very disappointing !


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

great work, that car is sweeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Great job guys, i never thought about lying down while i machine polish, might have to give that a go tomoro! :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Top draw stuff there chaps - that bonnet looks amazing, yet again the Z does the biz, not a bad place to get some finished shots either


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

That car looks AWWWWEsome  ....

....shame the steering wheel's on the wrong side


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is stunning :doublesho

Great work


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice car, What was the shoot for?

The company I used to work for did the stereo in this, Seen it at a fair few shows too!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Not to my taste

BUT...

OMG that is excellent

Great work too fellas, really looked special afterwards

NIce one

PS I wonder how many posts of "I burnt my paint whilst acelerating curing with a heat gun" will happen


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Rather special wagon there, tackled superbly.

Well done


----------



## john250505 (Sep 28, 2007)

Truly awesome results !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Amazing work man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Stunning. That looks awesome, love the paint finish.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome job 

nice to see you swapped the adrian flux sticker too :lol: they done need promoting


----------



## NN1 (Nov 11, 2006)

lovely work, what a fantastic colour, where did you get the polish from that you used with the rotary? is it good stuff?


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## mitch 106 gti (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow! That looks stunning!


----------



## danw (Feb 5, 2008)

one word - spanking!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great job and nice colour


----------



## Pro-detailing (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments..

To answer the questions about the Prometheus polish; We are the UK distributors of the Visomax / Prometheus range of polishes. We buy them direct from Visomax.

The is page contains them, and the rest of the range, which will be added to shortly..

http://www.pro-detailing.co.uk/manufacturers.php?uid=8

Cheers - Nick.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Have to agree that car needed a bit of a proper clean. Nice looking and have to agree - the looks you get driving it are very interesting. Tis quite funny when someone comes past you then slows down so you go past and they can take another look at the car.


----------



## Prowler (May 4, 2007)

That is awesome, nice job there! ;-)


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

holy mother that is schweet!


----------



## Holty1980 (Jun 16, 2008)

stunning! great results on a tasty motor :thumb:


----------



## ClubmanCJ (Mar 2, 2008)

Absolutely awesome car/color. Shame about the transmission...


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

very cool, it looks great


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

A very individual car. Good work. Thanks for the write-up.


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice car been in a few mags over the years and has been a cover car a few times. I got a mag lying around with it in.

Nice job looks like you did an awesome job! :thumb:


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Painted by Bodytone? As in Bodytone in Bracknell? They love their bright colours!


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

:doublesho Totally stunning, great level of detailing, awesome car


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

that looks......
I mean I think I just wet my.......

oh, pants, dads pants!

stunning mota


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Stunning car :doublesho
Fantastic work also :thumb:


----------



## marc0 (Apr 13, 2008)

Awesome detail car looks incredible!!:thumb:


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

That looks amazing. Is Zaino well known for making the flake pop? Would love to get the flake on my black magic Ibiza to stand out a bit more.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

great post! what a lovely colour!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

top job awesome car :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

thats such a gorgeous colour


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Great job guys


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Did you polish the tail lights and that horizontal strip as well?

I notice the ext trim at the bottom of the windows is not glossy, was that left out of the detail for a reason

Besides that, fantastic job
visomax I've been told is private label menzerna?


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

very nice job although not my kind of car but still looks great


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

stunning sucj a great colour great work mate


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

thats really good guys well done :thumb:

What make/model is the car? 

Those alloys are quality!:argie:


----------



## RBclio (Aug 15, 2008)

what a beast!! love the colour!!
AWESOME!!


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I think it's a great car and you've done a fantastic job :thumb:

I just don't like hte wheels though


----------



## Zero Defects (Sep 3, 2008)

*mustav a mustang*

nice wheels what products would you recommend for chrome?


----------



## ClearCoatChrist (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome job on stunning paint!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks incredible!!!! The colour, interior, everything!!

Well done mate :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work Nico & Norman :thumb:


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

Ahh Jons Mustang, good friend of mine!

If you need wheels importing from the US of A this is the man to speak to!

I can spot Tony and Carmen in those photos as well, really nice people!


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

What a beauty. I used to have a desktop wallpaper that featured a mustang just like it. Same colour but with more lights on the front.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

:doublesho:doublesho What a motor and that interior !!!!!.
Stunning colour aswell , Nice job mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

Not so sure on the wheels, but the flake paint certainly marks it as custom, i do like the styling on those models as well


----------



## H13BS M (Oct 9, 2008)

i wash gona say that was bling rims mustang..local car... Quality!!


----------



## chrisfoster1971 (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks awesome.. Excellent work


----------



## changed (Jul 13, 2008)

very nice...


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Fantastic and great flake :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Excellent detail.

No disrespect to pro detailing but this has been up on the homepage for nearly 10 months.

I think it's time for another detail to go under the spotlight, there are plenty of really very good ones since this was posted.


----------



## BMW^Z4 (May 15, 2007)

amazing!!!!


----------



## rsebaf (Nov 9, 2008)

that's one good looking interior! and exterior of course =)


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Stunning colour there, and the detailing has got the best from it! Well done :thumb:


----------

